# The B52's In Concert Tonight



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Heading out to see the B52's tonight at Rama. Should be a good show. The new album has a some nice tunes on it too. Marnie's all time favorite band, right behind Duran Duran so it's a big night for her.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Heading out to see the B52's tonight at Rama. Should be a good show. The new album has a some nice tunes on it too. Marnie's all time favorite band, right behind Duran Duran so it's a big night for her.


The B52s is sort of a guilty pleasure for me. I hate to admit it but I like them, LOL.

(I like how you try to blme it on Marnie)

"Oh no, honestly, it's not for me, it's for a friend....."

Have fun.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Say hello to the other big band from Athens, GA for me:smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> The B52s is sort of a guilty pleasure for me. I hate to admit it but I like them, LOL.
> 
> (I like how you try to blme it on Marnie)
> 
> ...


Have to admit... I did enjoy the show. They did Planet Claire which is my big 52's song. Marnie was in heaven.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Have to admit... I did enjoy the show. They did Planet Claire which is my big 52's song. Marnie was in heaven.


WHat? That's all you have to say about it?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> WHat? That's all you have to say about it?


Well I suspect GC and Marnacious ended up at the Love Shack (sadly the tin roof rusted) and are trying to be discrete.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Well I suspect GC and Marnacious ended up at the Love Shack (sadly the tin roof rusted) and are trying to be discrete.


Yes well, bein part of the Deadbeat Club & All....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think I have been to too many concerts. They need to be pretty special for me to rave about them. But they were very good. As I mentioned, Marnie would report it a lot different. I can't remember if we stopped in at the Love Shack or not. :rockon2:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I think I have been to too many concerts. They need to be pretty special for me to rave about them. But they were very good. As I mentioned, Marnie would report it a lot different. I can't remember if we stopped in at the Love Shack or not. :rockon2:


CAN'T REMEMBER!!!!!!! Well then must have been a good night!:smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> CAN'T REMEMBER!!!!!!! Well then must have been a good night!:smile:


Oooooooo. Can't remember.....


How do you spell Maison de la chien?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Oooooooo. Can't remember.....
> 
> 
> How do you spell Maison de la chien?


I think you just did. :rockon:


----------

